# Recommendations for a Seattle Area Club



## Kevy Metal

So I'm finally looking to join a club for the first time but am not familiar with the clubs in the Seattle area and their various aims, goals and group dynamics. Some are seriously focused on winning races, some are seriously focused on recreation, and others lie somewhere in between.

I've many years of riding the road and I'd would evaluate my skills (handling, endurance, etc.) as intermediate to advanced. Although I have no racing or group riding experience, other than a group of three or four maximum. So I know I have much to learn about competitive riding amongst 10-100 other cyclists. I'd say for 40 yrs. old I'm a reasonably strong and fast rider. I think it would be a realistic assumption that I'd spend only my first season of racing in cat. 5 and quickly progress to the next level whether that be 4 or even 3 (as I understand one starts out in cat. 5 and then is promoted depending on results).

I'm seeking a club that is welcoming to new riders and helps guide, develop and mentor them in the local racing scene. Not too serious of a team atmosphere and make-up, but not too casual or recreational oriented either. I'd like a taste of the thrill and challenge of bike racing, but I've no aspirations to be a Phillipe Gilbert either (at least not yet :wink. I'm aware the WSBA has a list of teams and there is an annual Meets the Teams event, but there are many teams and it would be of great help to pare them down to the handful that would be the best fit for me and go from there.

So my question is...any suggestions? Thanks in advance.


----------



## RRRoubaix

I may be in the same boat soon.
I didn't see the Meet The Teams event- is this all/most of the teams, or just individually?
My best suggestion is to attend a couple of the bigger races as spectator and check out the teams during and afterwards, especially if there are team tents, that kind of thing... 
Stop by, say "hi" and see who seems friendly and not deadly serious. Maybe ask some newbie questions and see how those are received...


----------



## Kevy Metal

The Meet the Teams event starts Sept. 10 and continues every weekend into October. WSBA | Meet the Teams Ride

I guess if I can make the time I'll be spending most of my weekends over the next two months joining these group rides.


----------



## Kevy Metal

Went on a group ride this morning with a local team. I think from researching the team websites and joining some of these rides I'll have a good idea of which one suits me best. :thumbsup:


----------



## rcnute

I watched a Seward Park crit and quickly realized (a) I could not ride that fast and (b) I would probably crash. Racing is hard!


----------



## LC

There are still two races left at Seward Park on Thursday nights 5:30pm-8pm First race 5:30-6pm is CAT5 then CAT3/4 and the last is CAT1/2. I would suggest you at least ride down there one evening and watch, especially the CAT5 and CAT4 because those are the guys you will be racing with and maybe talk to some of the racers. The meet the teams rides are good too.


----------



## Kevy Metal

LC said:


> There are still two races left at Seward Park on Thursday nights 5:30pm-8pm First race 5:30-6pm is CAT5 then CAT3/4 and the last is CAT1/2. I would suggest you at least ride down there one evening and watch, especially the CAT5 and CAT4 because those are the guys you will be racing with and maybe talk to some of the racers. The meet the teams rides are good too.


Thanks for the tip! Although I work evenings so I'll unfortunately miss out on the opportunity to drop by Seward Park for that. It would be a worthwhile visit for sure. The only aspect of racing that I'm somewhat tentative about is crits. They can be fast and harry.


----------



## LC

Then be there on Sunday Aug 28 at 9am for the CAT4/5, or even better the Masters C/D at 10:30am Take note which teams have a good amount of riders in that Masters race.
http://northwestvelo.com/WeekendFlyer2011.pdf

You should ride the race course for 15 laps (on a different day, not during a race event) so you can get some idea what the racers are experiencing.


----------



## Kevy Metal

LC said:


> Then be there on Sunday Aug 28 at 9am for the CAT4/5, or even better the Masters C/D at 10:30am Take note which teams have a good amount of riders in that Masters race.
> http://northwestvelo.com/WeekendFlyer2011.pdf
> 
> You should ride the race course for 15 laps (on a different day, not during a race event) so you can get some idea what the racers are experiencing.


Sounds good. I'll be there Sun. morning to check that out. Perhaps, if I'm motivated enough, I will ride 15 laps of the course on Sat. and join the race on Sun. with the one day license option. But then again...


----------



## RRRoubaix

Kevy Metal said:


> ... The only aspect of racing that I'm somewhat tentative about is crits. They can be fast and harry.


I'm kind of with you on that one. That's why I race 'Cross and Short Track MTB!
(Does Seattle even _have_ a Short Track series? I can't find one...  )


----------



## AndrwSwitch

No short track. But we have some XC races. In the spring, BuDu Racing puts on a series of races on shorter courses, maybe a fifteen-minute lap? They don't usually have a lot of vert, and tend to be fairly technical. But there's a lot of variety.

buduracing.com

The Indie series is still hanging on as people's main series. That's during what I think of as the main part of the season - May through August, give or take, and the races are more far-flung and have longer laps.

indieseries.org

Check out mtbwashington.com for a pretty inclusive calendar.


----------



## monkeybullit

Definitely do the Meet the teams rides. It's how I got hooked up with a team 2 years ago. One thing to note is that most teams don't generally let new riders just join the team, a recommendation from someone on the team is preferred. don't worry about being cool or strong, just show up. In any weather. Ride safely and be social! Ask questions, don't be ashamed that you're just starting - we all did at one point. Don't ask what the team can offer you in terms of discounts, etc. 

After the "meet the teams," many teams have weekend rides that they will invite prospective new riders they are interested in to join. Enthusiasm and smart, safe riding will impress more than dropping everyone on every hill or any chance you get. There is a team that will suit your specific level of involvement, whether it's racing road, cross, or dirt. Most teams are focused on racing rather than recreational riding. Cascade Bike Club is more recreational and just takes paying dues to join.

Hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## uwhuskies

Newbie from Tacoma here...will be looking for people to ride with in the next few months hopefully


----------



## RRRoubaix

AndrwSwitch said:


> No short track. But we have some XC races. In the spring, BuDu Racing puts on a series of races on shorter courses, maybe a fifteen-minute lap? They don't usually have a lot of vert, and tend to be fairly technical. But there's a lot of variety.
> 
> buduracing.com
> 
> The Indie series is still hanging on as people's main series. That's during what I think of as the main part of the season - May through August, give or take, and the races are more far-flung and have longer laps.
> 
> indieseries.org
> 
> Check out mtbwashington.com for a pretty inclusive calendar.


Cool, thanks for the info.
Too bad though- short track rocks!


----------



## ACree

RRRoubaix said:


> I'm kind of with you on that one. That's why I race 'Cross and Short Track MTB!
> (Does Seattle even _have_ a Short Track series? I can't find one...  )


I think this may have been the first year without a short track series. Used to be held at south seatac, but the jail construction seems to have impacted holding races there. The budu folks put on one or two a year or so ago at pacific raceway as well, but they didn't seem to get any traction going with it. This past summer, Evergreen had a series of time trials on the XC trails at Duthie that were fun. Free too, as long as you're a member.


----------



## AndrwSwitch

Didn't realize the South Seatac races qualified as short track.

I guess I expected short track to be... shorter?  Those were lots of fun.


----------



## waldo425

monkeybullit said:


> Definitely do the Meet the teams rides. It's how I got hooked up with a team 2 years ago. One thing to note is that most teams don't generally let new riders just join the team, a recommendation from someone on the team is preferred. don't worry about being cool or strong, just show up. In any weather. Ride safely and be social! Ask questions, don't be ashamed that you're just starting - we all did at one point. Don't ask what the team can offer you in terms of discounts, etc.
> 
> After the "meet the teams," many teams have weekend rides that they will invite prospective new riders they are interested in to join. Enthusiasm and smart, safe riding will impress more than dropping everyone on every hill or any chance you get. There is a team that will suit your specific level of involvement, whether it's racing road, cross, or dirt. Most teams are focused on racing rather than recreational riding. Cascade Bike Club is more recreational and just takes paying dues to join.
> 
> Hope this helps and good luck!



This is good advise right here. 
Don't be afraid to race unattached for a season. Talk to the teams and actually get to know who they are.

Don't be afraid to ask what the team can do for you. Just don't have it be the very first question. It is completely fair to ask since they want you to pay dues and wear the kit. 

There are a bunch of really good teams around here with really nice people that will answer many questions and take time with you if you want it. 

List of teams in the area:
USA Cycling Clubs - USA Cycling

Some teams Ive had good experiences with that you may like:
JL Velo 
Blue Rooster
Farestart P/B Cobalt Mortgage 
Cucina Fresca


----------



## AndrwSwitch

I particularly like Blue Rooster. :wink5: Definitely worth checking out on the Meet the Teams ride. It's got a very strong 'cross contingent, but has people riding in all disciplines - road, mountain, 'cross, track. Sometimes triathlon.


----------



## _Forza_

RRRoubaix said:


> I may be in the same boat soon.
> I didn't see the Meet The Teams event- is this all/most of the teams, or just individually?
> My best suggestion is to attend a couple of the bigger races as spectator and check out the teams during and afterwards, especially if there are team tents, that kind of thing...
> Stop by, say "hi" and see who seems friendly and not deadly serious. Maybe ask some newbie questions and see how those are received...


The thing to note is that many teams use Leschi as the starting point, but not all of them are open...some teams tend to be referral only. A good starting point is to familiarize yourself with the teams on the WSBA site who are hosting meet the team rides specifically. 



Kevy Metal said:


> The Meet the Teams event starts Sept. 10 and continues every weekend into October. WSBA | Meet the Teams Ride
> 
> I guess if I can make the time I'll be spending most of my weekends over the next two months joining these group rides.


Sounds like you might be leaning to racing over say...Cascade. There are groups in the area that aren't all race focused, but have members that race, such as High Performance Cycling, Byrne/Invent...also Herriott Sports Performance has just started a ride club as well..little costly, but they build amenities into the price of admission.

Here is a little taste of racing via my on-board camera. I'm off the front at times in the beginning, do you don't get an accurate sense of the group dynamics...I then sit back and conserve, which will allow you to see the dynamics...if you then go to my youtube channel you can see most of the races from this season.

WSBA: Lake Washington Velo Series # 2 - Gig Harbor (HD) - YouTube


----------



## Kevy Metal

_Forza_ said:


> Here is a little taste of racing via my on-board camera. I'm off the front at times in the beginning, do you don't get an accurate sense of the group dynamics...I then sit back and conserve, which will allow you to see the dynamics...if you then go to my youtube channel you can see most of the races from this season.


I like the production quality of your videos. The speedometer and route graphics are a nice addition. To display the accurate speed throughout the video do you sync the camera to the bike computer? I've been considering getting an HD camera for riding. What camera do you have?


----------



## _Forza_

Kevy Metal said:


> I like the production quality of your videos. The speedometer and route graphics are a nice addition. To display the accurate speed throughout the video do you sync the camera to the bike computer? I've been considering getting an HD camera for riding. What camera do you have?


It's real-time full telemetry from my Garmin. In addition to speed, you're also seeing Heart Rate, Cadence, Percent Grade and Degree Pitch. I hope to be adding a power meter in a couple of weeks for off-season training, and then videos will include watts too.

To get the overlay, I take that data and use a program called Dashware to synchronize. After that is completed, I then edit it in Premiere Pro to cut it down/edit.

Camera is a ContourHD mounted to the underside of my handlebars just to the right of the stem.


----------



## Kevy Metal

_Forza_ said:


> Camera is a ContourHD mounted to the underside of my handlebars just to the right of the stem.


I've been looking at the Contour HD and GoPro Hero HD. Did you consider the Hero when you bought your Contour? I've read of problems people have with the Contour from firmware issues to a shaky picture attributed to the shutter speed. Have you experienced any cons with yours?


----------



## _Forza_

Kevy Metal said:


> I've been looking at the Contour HD and GoPro Hero HD. Did you consider the Hero when you bought your Contour? I've read of problems people have with the Contour from firmware issues to a shaky picture attributed to the shutter speed. Have you experienced any cons with yours?


Nope, I decided the Hero was too boxy and heavy for me. I specifically went with the Contour based on form factor. I shoot at 720p 60 fps rather than 1080p 30 fps, then export in 24 fps (3:2 pulldown / like film) in my final mix. I haven't had too much rippling from the rolling shutter.

My recommendation is to buy it at REI. They are not the cheapest, but have a 100% guarantee satisfaction return policy. I have exchanged one unit through them that started to fail by stopping recording after a couple of minutes.


----------



## Kevy Metal

Here's a thoughtful article on the current state of the group ride I found to be an interesting read:
http://carolinacyclingnews.com/2011/09/01/lost-art-of-the-group-ride/

This quote from the article I especially like. It is a bit romanticized and idealistic but for the most part accurately sums up the experience I am hoping for as a new rider to a club:

_Before the internet, before custom bikes, and before Lance, it was done better. Learning to ride was an apprenticeship. The goal was to become a member of the peloton, not merely a guy who is sort of fast on a bike. Membership was the point, not to be the local Cat. 5 champ. You were invited to go on group ride if you showed a interest and a willingness to learn. You were uninvited if you did not. You learned the skills from directly from the leader, who took an interest in riding next to you on your first rides (and not next to his friends, like better riders do today). Here is some of what you learned:

To ride for months each year in the small ring.
To take your cycling shorts off immediately after a ride.
To start with a humble bike, probably used.
To pull without surging.
To run rotating pace line drills and flick others through.
To form an echelon.
To ride through the top of a climb.
To hold your line in a corner.
To stand up smoothly and not throw your bike back.
To give the person ahead of you on a climb a little more room to stand up.
To respect the yellow line rule.
To point out significant road problems.
To brake less, especially in a pace line.
To follow the wheel in front and not overlap._

Since my original post of this thread I have been on a couple of rides with teams, each one different but both positive experiences. I've also been in contact with one of the smaller teams about joining in on a ride and they have been very friendly and inviting. The Meet the Teams event is in full swing now so there is still much more acquainting to be had.


----------



## Kevy Metal

*The follow up.*

Thanks every one for the input. I've gotten to know a few of the teams lately and have learned one very important distinction - development squads. Some clubs and teams have them, some don't. As a new comer to racing I believe the opportunity of a development squad will do me much good. The integrated teams have too steep of a learning curve for my liking. You gotta get real good, real fast in order to keep up with the experienced riders. These tend to be the smaller teams. I've decided on one of the larger clubs that can afford the teaching of a squad of newbies the fundamentals of racing. 

And I'm ready for training season!


----------



## waldo425

Kevy Metal said:


> Thanks every one for the input. I've gotten to know a few of the teams lately and have learned one very important distinction - development squads. Some clubs and teams have them, some don't. As a new comer to racing I believe the opportunity of a development squad will do me much good. The integrated teams have too steep of a learning curve for my liking. You gotta get real good, real fast in order to keep up with the experienced riders. These tend to be the smaller teams. I've decided on one of the larger clubs that can afford the teaching of a squad of newbies the fundamentals of racing.
> 
> And I'm ready for training season!


What team did you join? 

The smaller the team the more selective they are. Some of them are just looking to hone the skills of the more advanced or up and coming riders. No matter what the team is you can almost always find a couple of the riders that will take you under their wing and teach you what you need to know. That is one of the fantastic things about racing in this area: find the right team (most of them) and they will teach you all the things that your article says no longer happens with a team.


----------



## AndrwSwitch

Glad you found a team. Are you doing 'cross this season?

I have to say, I thought the article was about non-team club and group rides. With a particular exception, my (limited) experiences riding teams have been pretty positive - generally people who spend a lot of time riding on the road, and with each other, and actually practice stuff like pace lining.


----------



## Kevy Metal

AndrwSwitch said:


> Glad you found a team. Are you doing 'cross this season?
> 
> I have to say, I thought the article was about non-team club and group rides. With a particular exception, my (limited) experiences riding teams have been pretty positive - generally people who spend a lot of time riding on the road, and with each other, and actually practice stuff like pace lining.


Upon further consideration of the article, I agree it's pretty clear it's about the lack of organization on informal group rides rather than club and team rides. Still the author effectively distills the group ride to the important fundamentals that all should know and follow. The skills I hope to have honed well by next Spring.

I haven't been bitten by the 'cross bug yet. It'll be strictly asphalt for me this Fall/Winter. One day I'll give 'cross a go.

I haven't officially joined a team yet, but am all but decided on Union Bay Cycling. I'm joining in on another group ride with them this weekend, and as long as it is as positive of an experience as the previous outings with them I'll sign up.:thumbsup:


----------



## waldo425

Kevy Metal said:


> Upon further consideration of the article, I agree it's pretty clear it's about the lack of organization on informal group rides rather than club and team rides. Still the author effectively distills the group ride to the important fundamentals that all should know and follow. The skills I hope to have honed well by next Spring.
> 
> I haven't been bitten by the 'cross bug yet. It'll be strictly asphalt for me this Fall/Winter. One day I'll give 'cross a go.
> 
> I haven't officially joined a team yet, but am all but decided on Union Bay Cycling. I'm joining in on another group ride with them this weekend, and as long as it is as positive of an experience as the previous outings with them I'll sign up.:thumbsup:


That's a good team. They should be able to support you fairly well in whatever discipline you choose. Lots of experience in all fields. I don't know what exactly their deal is but since it is a large team the kit and some other stuff should be at a fair price. 
I thought about joining them but in the end decided to move to Broadmark Capitol since they are a track specific team and I am a track rider. They can also do a lot more for me right now and in the future. 

Keep on them. Ride with them regularly and become known to them. It isn't just the meet the team ride that will get you on the team; unless you are really good or have endorsements for people on the team. They wont be looking for a ton of skill but more that you blend with the team. This will also allow you to get to know the team better - you're going to be representing everyone on the team and relying on them --- you better like them and vise-verse


----------

